# When will your first removable snow come



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

When do you think you will get your first snow that sticks & is enough to remove.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Had a Strom the first week of October,and a another one is going to hit Sunday night 3 to 6".
It is killing my fall clean ups.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Seasonal, hope I never have to hook the plow up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Remove? I hope I don't have to remove any snow this year. Plow, I guessing 1st or 2nd week of December.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

lol remove, plow, push, anything but stare at it & wish there was enough to make money touching it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We usually salt before Nov. 15 and plow before Nov. 30. 
I'm hoping the first one is 3" or less and comes on a Friday or Saturday night.

I have 3 loads of salt coming either tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

BC Handyman;1656972 said:


> When do you think you will get your first snow that sticks & is enough to remove.


Being along the shore, we usually don't see snow until sometime in December, maybe around Xmas or so. Since I've been told I live in "winter warzone", I guess I could be looking at rain all year long, or 200" of snow for the season. Pretty big swing, huh ?

I've been using my plow to spread QP in my driveway, so I'm at least getting some use out of it..


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Dec 10th I think So we will see


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

kimber750;1657022 said:


> Seasonal, hope I never have to hook the plow up.


I'm with Kimber.

I've gone from $11,000 in seasonals to over $19,000.

I'd be more than happy to let my guys claim unemployment and not have to burn up the fuel.

However, with that said, I figure about the 15th of November. Gives us 2 weeks to get the cleanups done.


----------



## banonea (May 27, 2009)

kimber750;1657022 said:


> Seasonal, hope I never have to hook the plow up.


People don't like to come back the following year is the only problem with that. I like 1 per week and under 6".


----------

